# 4-Timers Club



## owillis28 (Dec 26, 2007)

Still feeling bad about failing the PE exam once again. This was my best performance and my third try. Hoping that this spring will work out. Anybody else out there in the same boat?

:winko:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 26, 2007)

my first two attempts were not even close, my third was very close, and passed on 4th.

STUDY HARD! and be done with it.

DVINNY, P.E. (member of 4th time is a charm crew)


----------



## ktulu (Dec 26, 2007)

I am a member of the 4-timers club.....with the possibility of 5. You ain't alone, buddy....

And my wife is still going to have our little girl come February...life goes on...you just keep trying, and it will happen.

ktulu


----------



## FL PE (Dec 26, 2007)

I took it more than 4 times. as ktulu said, "life goes on". It really does! Study hard, stay positive, you'll pass...trust me!


----------



## TNengr_itch (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll let you know when TN finally gets their scores out. :brickwall: I'm sure you'll understand if I'd rather not join you but I already have a plan in place if I failed. I'm ready to jump back on and keep going.....really not looking forward to it though.

Come on TN!


----------



## PEPG (Dec 27, 2007)

owillis28 said:


> Still feeling bad about failing the PE exam once again. This was my best performance and my third try. Hoping that this spring will work out. Anybody else out there in the same boat?
> :winko:


My 4th time came and went. As has been already stated - Life goes on! The PE helps us earn a living, but the lessons learned during the process is what our lives are made of.

Carpe diem! 10940623:


----------



## jfusilloPE (Dec 27, 2007)

I was a 4-timer as well. Just keep your head up and your eye onthe prize!

It will all work out in the end.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

I was a 4th time is a charm retaker as well! 



PEPG said:


> The PE helps us earn a living, but the lessons learned during the process is what our lives are made of.


Well stated! I felt like I learned A LOT more out of my failures from the PE Exam than my eventual sucess (PASS).

JR


----------



## ccollet (Dec 28, 2007)

i haven't recieved the official notice/results yet, but i am planning on being there in April.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Dec 28, 2007)

No notice or results yet for PR (Puerto Rico); maybe its time to think that April 2008 could be my 3rd trial...

Re-examination fee: $355.00 (this really hurts!!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^ Is that for EACH re-take?? Wow .. and I thought FL was bad ... 

JR


----------



## FL PE (Dec 28, 2007)

Guasabara said:


> No notice or results yet for PR (Puerto Rico); maybe its time to think that April 2008 could be my 3rd trial...
> Re-examination fee: $355.00 (this really hurts!!)


OUCH!! Hopefully you'll get good news!


----------



## BORICUAZO (Dec 28, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ Is that for EACH re-take?? Wow .. and I thought FL was bad ...
> JR



Exactly, that's for first timers and for each re-take: $355 bucks. Very expensive.

This issue will be on fire very soon: why is PR the most expensive jurisdiction to take the PE/EIT exam???

Someone on NCEES or EES must answer this.


----------



## TNengr_itch (Dec 31, 2007)

Officially logging in for the 4th Timers in April group (club, cult, asylum?). I've decided taking the PE is my new hobby since I don't have time for anything else.

Happy New Year!

Oh, and my company pays our retake fee - thank goodness.


----------



## nperr (Dec 31, 2007)

TNengr_itch said:


> Officially logging in for the 4th Timers in April group (club, cult, asylum?). I've decided taking the PE is my new hobby since I don't have time for anything else.
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Oh, and my company pays our retake fee - thank goodness.



Well, just keep on trying. I haven't got my results from the SE1 but it was my third time as well. I may be applying to that club.....


----------



## ROBIAMEIT (Jan 2, 2008)

4 x's AT LEAST here . . . .

MAYBE i'll take it seriously this Spring and GET THIS CRAP done with!!!


----------



## Jeff Carroll (Jan 2, 2008)

I know how you all are feeling.. Just got my results for the 4th time.. This was definitely my best performance.. Looks like I will be studying for the SE1 yet again for April..


----------



## Preparation Hell (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff Carroll said:


> I know how you all are feeling.. Just got my results for the 4th time.. This was definitely my best performance.. Looks like I will be studying for the SE1 yet again for April..


If you're in a state that doesn't require passing the Structural I exam to sign structural drawings, I would advise you to take the Civil exam. I took and failed the S.E. 1 four times. I took the Civil-Structural exam and passed on my 1st try and I don't think I prepared for the Civil exam with any more effort than I prepared for the Structural exam. The morning Civil portion of the exam is EXPONENTIALLY easier than any Structural exam I took and I felt I had passed after the morning portion. The afternoon Structural exam was more on par difficulty-wise with the S.E.1, but the project management questions in the afternoon structural portion constitute several gimmees that you just don't see too often on the S.E.1. I know its a drag t start over and learn a new field, but I really think your efforts are more likely to pay off taking the Civil exam. The Structual exam passing rate is consistently significantly lower than all of the other disciplines because it is a significantly more difficult exam. In my opinion, candidates that pass the S.E.1 deserve a seal with a higher designation than the other disciplines if the bar is going to be set as high as it is on the Structural exam.


----------



## Jeff Carroll (Jan 3, 2008)

Preparation Hell said:


> If you're in a state that doesn't require passing the Structural I exam to sign structural drawings, I would advise you to take the Civil exam. I took and failed the S.E. 1 four times. I took the Civil-Structural exam and passed on my 1st try and I don't think I prepared for the Civil exam with any more effort than I prepared for the Structural exam. The morning Civil portion of the exam is EXPONENTIALLY easier than any Structural exam I took and I felt I had passed after the morning portion. The afternoon Structural exam was more on par difficulty-wise with the S.E.1, but the project management questions in the afternoon structural portion constitute several gimmees that you just don't see too often on the S.E.1. I know its a drag t start over and learn a new field, but I really think your efforts are more likely to pay off taking the Civil exam. The Structual exam passing rate is consistently significantly lower than all of the other disciplines because it is a significantly more difficult exam. In my opinion, candidates that pass the S.E.1 deserve a seal with a higher designation than the other disciplines if the bar is going to be set as high as it is on the Structural exam.


Thanks for your advice. I have thought about taking the Civil-Structural exam, but like you said I really don't want to start over by studying new topics for the morning portion of the exam. The past two times I took the exam I had to be very close to passing. It is very discouraging. I feel like saying screw it, but then again I have invested too much time and effort just to give up. How much time did you put in for studying for the morning portion of the civil exam? I guess I will either go that route or maybe take a refresher course for the SE1.


----------



## iowankid (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I am usually a lurker, but decided to add my 2 cents worth. I passed the October exam on my 5th attempt at it. I was so shocked that I kept looking at the letter to make sure that I wasn't missing something like "Passed.... the spelling of your name portion of the test, but failed the rest. Nice try"

Anyway, I had been close in the past and was sure that I would be taking the exam twice a year for the next 10+ years until I gave up. I have 2 daughters and a very supportive wife, who always believed that I could do it.

I studied for 3 months every night for atleast 2 hours (with only a couple of exceptions) and every weekend for at least 10 hours. Just doing problem after problem. My trouble spots were Geo and Structural, so I gave those subjects more time in first month and then came back to them during the last 2 weeks. I did not take a review course, but did have a lot of study material.

If I can do it on my 5th try, you all can do it as well. Be honest with yourself and put in the time that you need to get through it. Don't allow yourself to get down for too long, think positive and believe.

Anyway, there it is. My sucess story. I just hate to see people get so down on themselves. FWIW I did Transportation my last 3 attempts at the exam after trying Water Resourses 2 times.


----------



## Preparation Hell (Jan 6, 2008)

Jeff Carroll said:


> Thanks for your advice. I have thought about taking the Civil-Structural exam, but like you said I really don't want to start over by studying new topics for the morning portion of the exam. The past two times I took the exam I had to be very close to passing. It is very discouraging. I feel like saying screw it, but then again I have invested too much time and effort just to give up. How much time did you put in for studying for the morning portion of the civil exam? I guess I will either go that route or maybe take a refresher course for the SE1.


I studied the Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CERM) for a solid 3.5 months every day for 3 to 4 hours. This was WAY MORE time than I think is required to do well on the Civil morning exam. I had all ready accumulated three notebooks of Structural notes preparing for the Structural I exam and really only read over these once over a two week period. The rest of my time was accumulating and reviewing notes I took while reading through the majority of the Geotechnical, Water Resources, Environmental, and Transportation chapters of the CERM. If your going to cut one of these subjects off, I would recommend Environmental as I found it the most difficult. The morning exam is divided fairly equally among the (5) Civil Engineering disciplines. The Structural portion of the morning exam could be answered by most Structural engineers with minimal preparation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

iowankid said:


> If I can do it on my 5th try, you all can do it as well. Be honest with yourself and put in the time that you need to get through it. Don't allow yourself to get down for too long, think positive and believe.


First off, let me say congrats to you - I am glad that it finally worked out for you! 

I am glad you decided to add your sage advice - it is worth A LOT more than :2cents: - honesty with yourself, your prepatory efforts, and your level of familiarity with each subject is KEY to your ultimate success. Of course faith in yourself and your ability to weather the exam plays an important role as well. 

Thanks again for your addition and best of luck in your future endeavors!

JR


----------



## DrivingSideways (Jan 7, 2008)

iowankid said:


> Hi all,I am usually a lurker, but decided to add my 2 cents worth. I passed the October exam on my 5th attempt at it. I was so shocked that I kept looking at the letter to make sure that I wasn't missing something like "Passed.... the spelling of your name portion of the test, but failed the rest. Nice try"
> 
> Anyway, I had been close in the past and was sure that I would be taking the exam twice a year for the next 10+ years until I gave up. I have 2 daughters and a very supportive wife, who always believed that I could do it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to post your story. It's pretty inspirational.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jan 19, 2008)

Please accept me into this club (club de brutos-morones!!) , even when April 08' will be my third trial.

It doesn't matter if this will be our 3rd or 4th trial, it makes me feel like a looser anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^ Usted no es un perdedor! Usted es justo tomando la trayectoria larga para alcanzar la meta. 

I did the same thing ... nothing wrong with that! :bananalama:

JR


----------



## rudy (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow jregieng! Very impressive!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ Well, JR DOES wear many hats around here.


----------



## cocoloco (Jan 21, 2008)

Guasabara said:


> Please accept me into this club (club de brutos-morones!!) , even when April 08' will be my third trial.
> It doesn't matter if this will be our 3rd or 4th trial, it makes me feel like a looser anyway.


Guasabara que paso mi hermano te colgaste? Dale dale pabajo que bruto no eres (quiza moron- es jodiendo). Dale que vamos a ti to el mundo aqui...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

rudy said:


> Wow jregieng! Very impressive!


I am in Miami this week! I typically brush up on my spanish because this isn't a town where you want anyone thinking you are a tourist! :true:

My default phrase in case I find myself in trouble ....

Donde esta el pollo tropical? Me gustaria el pollo tropical!!

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## SSmith (Jan 22, 2008)

Sacapuntas?

/all he remembers from 2 years of high school spanish


----------



## cocoloco (Jan 22, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I am in Miami this week! I typically brush up on my spanish because this isn't a town where you want anyone thinking you are a tourist! :true:
> My default phrase in case I find myself in trouble ....
> 
> Donde esta el pollo tropical? Me gustaria el pollo tropical!!
> ...


I LOVE Miami. The beach, the food, the sights... I need a vacation.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 22, 2008)

I just wanted to encourage the 4-timers (and more) to keep your chin up, and study hard. I was a member of that club, and every time I log into this site these days, I get to see my name scroll across the top!!!!

THAT alone makes it all worth while!!!!

plus, just knowing that SO MANY others have been down that same road, and gotten it behind them should make you realize that it absolutely doable!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

cocoloco said:


> I LOVE Miami. The beach, the food, the sights... I need a vacation.


I hit La Carreta in Kendall - excellent food! I tried ceviche for the first time and loved it! I also hit Key Largo (never been to the keys) for some awesome food as well!

I might have to think about relocation ....






JR


----------



## gecress (Feb 6, 2008)

This is at least my fifth time. I lost count. Life happens.


----------

